

Microsoft Pondering iPhone Killer? - nreece
http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/005324.html

======
tuukkah
There's no question they are pondering - and pondering. Beating Apple in
appliance design is something else than manufacturing mice and keyboards.

------
cstejerean
for all the iphone critics out there I hope Microsoft's iPhone killer will do
all the things you are complaining the iPhone doesn't. So far I haven't had
luck with Windows Mobile on my phones. The last phone I owned with a MS OS on
it needed to be rebooted several times a day.

